# Receptor de cable



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola a Todos
Necesito saber como construir un receptor de señal de cable, tengo entendido que se implementa en una de esos viejos reproductores de videocassette, tal ves si me pueden ayudar con un diagrama para construirlo. gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

¿Un receptor de señal de cable?
¿no te estaras refiriendo a un sintonizador de TV?
Si ese es el caso no te aconsejo que lo fabriques, lo pasaras bastante mal.
Limitate a desmontar alguno de un viejo video o televisor.
saludos


----------



## wimax (Mar 29, 2008)

si en costa rica algunos tecnicos venden un reproductor con un sintonizador incorporado que ellos mismo lo instalan, como soy nuevo en el ambiente y me inclino mas a la parte de redes y sistemas no se como lograrlo, he intentado obtener información de ellos pero lo unico que consegui fue que este sintonizador se conecta a las entradas del receptor de señal del VHS, si me podes ayudar seria grande.
Pura vida


----------



## pepechip (Mar 29, 2008)

En España los inicios de la television por cable se remontan aproximadamente a unos 25 años.
En principio dicha emision consistia en un reproductor de video cuya señal de radiofrecuencia era amplificada y distribuida por cable.
Dicho cable para su distribucion tenia que pasar por zonas privadas o comunitarias, con lo cual habia gente que como el cable pasaba proximo a su ventana o balcon se limitaba a cogerlo y a realizar un  empalme a estilo compadre para ver estos la señal. Con esto consegian ahorrarse el dinero de la mensualidad, pero al mismo tiempo como la conexion era tan pesima afectaba a la señal que llegaba al resto de los usuarios que si pagaban su cuota.
Legalmente creo que no se podia acometer contra la gente que pinchaba la señal, ya que el cable pasaba por su propiedad.

Luego para evitar este tipo de pirateria los que emitian la señal via cable alteraron la señal de radiofrecuencia para que no fuera reproducida por un televisor convencional.

Para alterar la señal de TV se puede proceder de diversas maneras:
- Se puede alterar la frecuencia de la portadora, con objeto de situarla en un margen que un TV no sintonice.
- Modificar el sonido, mezclandolo con otra frecuencia, con lo cual la imagen la ves, pero estas escuchando a estraterestres. Este es buen metodo para incentivar a la gente para que se abonase.
- Modificar algun tipo de sincronismo de la señal de TV, con lo cual el televisor no reconocia la imagen.
Es mas hasta hace 2 o 3 meses habia una empresa "ONO" la cual utilizaba este sistema, y la gran  mayoria de los usuarios disponian de un equipo pirata a base de un microcontrolador 16F84 el cual generaba dicho sincronismo.

La television  por cable codificada habia distribuidores que metian la señal en el amplificador colectivo de un bloque de pisos, con lo cual la señal llegaba a todos los vecinos, pero solo la veian aquellos que tenian el decodificador.

Con todo este rollo solo trato de explicarte que cualquier señal que este codificada, puedes descifrarla, tan solo deves de conocer el sistema de codificacion.
*Te aconsejo que no intentes piratear dicha señal*, ademas una de las normas de este foro es el de no fomentar la pirateria, asi que si te decides al plan pirata tendras que acudir a otro tipo de foro español donde seguro encontraras bastante información al respecto.


----------



## wimax (Mar 30, 2008)

gracias por el consejo pero es para un trabajo en la u gracias de todos modos


----------

